# Thread Turning Handle



## chip maker (Feb 12, 2016)

Been looking at the wimpy handle on my Grizzly 4000 for some time now and figured it was time for an update. Not really a big deal but didn't want to take the whole thing apart to get the old handle off. Instead I made this handle with a slot the size of the flat on the original handle and put in two set screws to keep it in place. After I got it done and installed I should have put the set screws on the bottom instead of the top. Never  could get why this handle was so small to begin with and at least now it is easy to find and use during a tread job. By doing this now all the handles seem to match.


----------



## hman (Feb 17, 2016)

Very nice looking extension on the handle ... but be careful not to get too vigorous with that added leverage.  The original "wimpy handle" is just pot metal.  I recall reading on this or another forum that somebody managed to snap his off and had to manufacture a whole new one.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice fix. Why the set screws underneath, chips falling into the hex? I put a dab of caulking in the hex to keep them from gathering chips, the caulk pops out easily.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 17, 2016)

It looks good but be advised that small set-screw in the front of the original handle IS it's weak point. You have added a way to over-torque while engaging the half-nuts. I broke the handle right at that screw.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chip maker (Feb 18, 2016)

Actually that set screw is really the adjustment for the ball and spring for the detent to hold the lever in position. To be honest I'm not sure how that handle is even held on. I was going to remove it and make a whole new handle but just didn't want to take the whole thing apart for just that reason. That's when I came up with the slotted handle to fit over the old lever instead.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2016)

You are correct, that is it's function. The problem is that is the only place it can be. Too much pressure in that area and the cast lever will break. It has happened to more than one of us. I will take a picture of mine to show you how I did it. My lathe is a 9X20 but the process is the same.

"Billy G"


----------



## chip maker (Feb 18, 2016)

Got ya, didn't really think about that being a weak spot as you said. Should I have an issue down the road how does that handle come off? I thought I would have to take the whole carrage assy. apart? My lathe is also a 9 x 20. When I first looked at it I thought that there was a pin or something in that hole but found out it was not. Is that handle just pressed on the shaft ? Doesn't seem to have any type of center hole that shows.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't really know how it comes off. When mine broke it just fell off. LOL My new one you see is held on with the set-screw on the top. Yours looks pretty stout. You should have no trouble.

"Billy G"


----------

